# chekmate recurve bows what do you think of them



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

hey all i got to doing some more investigating and foudn the chekmate bows and was curious to see if anyone is shooting them and what do they think of them. i was looking at the hunter 11 and hunter 1 take down bows and i remember some guys i know that were die hard fans of thier bows. this is my first real dive into traditional archery except for a dan quillian longbow i got ans it was a 70 dollar bow that i finished myself and i want a bow that is much smoother and all and i can get in my draw length. and my weight where i am comfortable and was curious to see what people thought of the checkmate bows and the company and service after the sale.
thanks for your help
rob k
don't get me wrong the dan quillian bow has served it's purpose and that was to get me to buy a more detailed bow and set up for me


----------



## wabi (Feb 9, 2003)

The CheckMate takedowns are excellant bows. I had a hunter 56 I shot very well, but unfortunately the draw weight was a bit too much for my shoulder, so I traded it off. Often wish I'd kept it and just ordered a set of lighter limbs, that thing fit me, and was a good shooter!


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

have heard nothing but good things!


----------



## holbo (Aug 2, 2003)

*Hunter 56*

I have been very pleased with the checkmate. It is a beautiful bow with obvious attention to craftsmanship, smooth and now that I took the leather tip protector off, very quiet. It is a real attention getter, everyone that sees it loves it. 56" 61# @ 28" shooting Easton carbons with 3 -5 1/2"shield cut feathers, 200 grain field points 190 grain simmons sharks. I have a 25 1/2" draw lenght so I figure I'm pulling 54# tops.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

*Chek-Mate*

I shoot the Firebird and it's my new favorite. 56" belly mount takedown, @45lbs. This bow is fast and groups well for me with both aluminum and woods. I dont think a better deal exists than the Falcon/Falcon Deluxe if you want a one peice recurve. There are two other guys in my club that shoot them, one shoots the Crusader and the other shoots the HunterII. Both of these are typical of Chek-Mates quality and they shoot well. If you don't want to wait for a custom one, you can probably find one you like on this site. This is where I got mine, it might be a good idea to call to confirm stock on hand.Online Chek-Mate sales


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks guys i am going to go with the chekmate in a take down now i have to figure out which woods and hwic one but i think the td 11
thanks for the input and what about handshock is there any to worry about? 
i ill let you know and have pics after it ids built
rob k


----------



## jsswish (Jun 11, 2004)

The site posted by ridgerunner is very good. I got my falcon deluxe from them, arrived about a week and a half after i ordered, from winnipeg (sp?) to central Pennsylvania. The bow is beautiful, very smooth draw, no detectable handshock, flings the arrow pretty well, i think my top was around 185, 55l# @27 3/4-28. My only problem is having a consistent anchor, which im getting better at, and having a clean smooth release, which i am working on. I beleive my bow with shipping cost around $295-300, which i think is a smidge under the price of a brand new custom ordered one. ** they are brand new at that site, just not custom ordered by you.


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

I have had the hunter 1 and 2. The hunter 1 is a better bow for (ME). 

I ordered with a cocobolo riser (I like a heavy bow) with yew limbs.(Very smoth draw)

Talk to Chad and tell him what you are looking for In a bow. WWW.recurves.com

Ps( Blackwalnut is a poor mans yew)


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

*Chekmates are great bows!*

Here's another outlet for em. Chad's one of the good guys  & hangs out here sometimes as LBR. He makes a heck of a great flemish twist string too!  

Recurves.com 

VicW.


----------



## 02 Chief (Dec 30, 2004)

I just got my hunter 11 TD and really like it, once ya find the brace height it likes they smooth right out.
Seems to be a real forgiving bow to shoot, good looking too.
And if ya can`t find one at the outlets posted G&M Archery has several in stock, ask for Greg.
G&M Archery


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks all and thanks for the site at g&m but i have to custom mine as i need a 29" draw and 42 or 43 lbs to get what i need for deer season, i have talkeed to chad once and have another email to him and will hopefully get my bow ordered next month so i might have it before the end of the deer season and will have plenty of time to practice for other hunts
rob k


----------



## 02 Chief (Dec 30, 2004)

The bow i got from Greg is 64 in. 46lb. @29 in. draw.
Might be worth a call


----------



## insttech1 (Feb 3, 2005)

*where to get 'em*

chad is a great guy, but if you don't want to wait, look here too:

www.archersnook.com
www.bow-shop.com

and g/m archery has some right around your spec's...

btw--I would avoid walnut, at least in the riser...but that was from one bad experience that probably involved shipping across country and fresh exposure to moisture...

i would highly recommend the hunter ii, as it is a bit more forgiving, but both are well worth it...

take care,
marc


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I been shooting the hunter 2 for a year now. Great bow. Tuned very easy and feels/shoots nice


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks for allthe ehads up but ihave to special order mine due to draw length and draw weight i have to have due to injury and surgeries so i am going to patiently wait it out l
rob k


----------



## Yankee Bill (Apr 2, 2006)

RobK,

I'm not that familiar with CM's so I don't know if they can be found in 40# @ 28", but if you can find one, that would put you right at where you want 
to be (40# @ 28" = 43# @ 29" ). As a general rule, most recurves will increase / decrease approx. 3# per inch of draw from the amo.

Hope this may be of some help to you.

YB


----------

